# Oil Filters - Racing type



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Just surfing the web and ran across these articles on the Fram racing oil filters. I know there are many who will not use Fram or it seems Fram has developed a poor name in quality, BUT, check out these 2 links.

The first link is right from Fram. It may be a filter to use for hi-performance engines with higher oil pressures or spinning a lot of RPM's. The racing filters have heavier construction to handle greater pressures. Several posts have mentioned oil accumulation on the top of the oil filters - myself included - which I believe comes from higher pressures at higher RPM's and using heavier weight "racing" oils.

The second link comes from another forum in which the Fram race filters were cut open and examined. The racing filters appear to be of good quality. So the Fram racing filters may be an option for some of us.

I have used the PH25 on my engines. I looked up the specs for the Fram PH25, PH11, and PH3506 which I posted below.
*PH25*. 
Base Gasket I.D. 2.422
Base Gasket O.D. 2.797
Base Gasket Thickness 0.203
Height 4.047
Outside Diameter 3.781

The Fram PH11 is a match with regards to the base, BUT it is taller and slightly wider if you can use a little more capacity. *PH11*
Base Gasket I.D. 2.422
Base Gasket O.D. 2.797
Base Gasket Thickness 0.203
Height 5.14
Outside Diameter 3.813

I have read that the Chevy LS filter can be used. It is smaller and might be a filter to use for header applications where there is less room. However, the base dimensions are slightly different, so I would confirm that the base will seat correctly on the Pontiac oil filter housing.
*PH3506*
Base Gasket I.D. 2.469
Base Gasket O.D. 2.75
Base Gasket Thickness 0.188
Height 3.359
Outside Diameter 2.984

You will see the corresponding Fram racing filters being HP5 for the PH25, HP2 for the PH11, and HP20 for the PH3506.

http://www.fram.com/media/64582/fram-racing-filter-sell-sheet.pdf
https://bobistheoilguy.com/forums/ubbthreads.php/topics/4326934/New_Fram_racing_filters_cut_op


----------



## bigD (Jul 21, 2016)

I and many others have been using the WIX/NAPA Gold and K&N filters for many years, with very good results. And, these are also made in all the larger & smaller sizes. My local NAPA store has always stocked the 1258. But, they are sold online, too.

Wix 51258 & Napa 1258 Oil Filter: FleetFilter - NapaGold by Wix, Fram, Baldwin, and Luberfiner

Napa Gold 1258 Oil Filter | eBay

https://www.summitracing.com/parts/wix-51258

https://www.oreillyauto.com/detail/...731/oil-filter-12090/oil-filter/51258/4835619

"...it seems Fram has developed a poor name in quality..."

Maybe the Fram racing filters are of better quality than their street filters. But, why even take a chance ? I've never balooned a NAPA filter. But, if anybody is worried about 'em, the K&N filters have a 550 psi burst strength. 

https://www.summitracing.com/parts/...p64HNoi7UNSYN9QmcGvPLYz4Oz3uLqXBoCLlUQAvD_BwE


So, just out of curiosity, why are you promoting Fram filters ?


Some use Moroso racing filters. 

https://www.summitracing.com/parts/mor-22459/applications/make/pontiac/engine-family/pontiac-v8

I did a little searching & found info which indicates that the Moroso filters are made by Baldwin. And the K&N filters are now made in Korea & Mexico. Like so many other companies, they have stuff made where the labor is cheap, so they can sell their products at a lower price, and still make a good profit. That's just the way most big businesses operate, in order to meet competition and make a profit.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

bigD "So, just out of curiosity, why are you promoting Fram filters ?"

PJ - Not promoting them. Found the dimensions of the filter bodies easily online so as to show the different types which can be used to fit certain needs by those who may have tight exhaust issues or even wanted a little more capacity. 

What prompted me to post this was the forum in which the oil filter was cut open. I have never had any problems with the Fram filters in any of my factory stock engines. I also change my oil regularly at 3,000 mile intervals even when some of my cars were oil burners.

I thought the racing brand of filters might be of some use as I stated, for high RPM engines with high oil pressures and using heavier racing oils, the 15W-40 and 20W-50. It seemed to me that you want a filter that could hold up to higher pressures and flow more easily when using thicker oils. Never used a "racing" type oil filter in my lifetime.

Which filter anyone uses is up to them. I use Napa, Wix, STP, and Fram. As a layman, how do I know which one works better or worse when all I do is change the oil & filter without dissecting the oil filter, sending my oil out to be tested, or tearing down my engine to measure the bearing clearances each time and inspect them for impurities my filter missed? It is really not something I worry much about.

Is a $250 Lifetime oil filter better than the rest? Lifetime Spin-On Oil Filters | PurePower Inc. Lifetime Filters and High Performance Lubricants

How about a remote oil filter set-up by FST https://www.fstperformance.com/


----------



## bigD (Jul 21, 2016)

"...the Chevy LS filter can be used. It is smaller and might be a filter to use for header applications where there is less room..."


Yeah, there are several different lengths of these small diameter filters that will work on a Pontiac engine. The total diameter is 3" or slightly under. Some don't wanna use filters that are smaller than a normal Pontiac V8 size. But, they seem to work just fine on the LS engines, many of which have more hp and run at higher rpm than most street Pontiac engines. So, as long as you change oil & filter at 3000 mile intervals, I don't see a problem with the smaller filters.

There are easy to find oil filter cross reference charts, that will show different brands of the same & similar size filters. Then you can Google the different part numbers to find the exact specs of each filter. 

The basic specs for a filter that will work on a Pontiac V8 is a 13/16-16 thread size, and, as shown in PJ's post, a gasket size of somewhere between aprox 2.4 ID & 2.8 OD. I don't have a Pontiac oil filter adapter right here to measure. But, you can measure the gasket sealing surface to see what size gaskets will seal off properly against the adapter.

One of the short LS type filters is a WIX 51042/NAPA 1042. This filter is also shown to fit a 301 Pontiac. 

https://www.summitracing.com/parts/wix-51042/applications/make/pontiac/engine-family/pontiac-v8

It is 3.404" tall & has a 2.921" diameter. 

https://www.summitracing.com/parts/wix-51042/overview/make/pontiac

The cross reference shows that the K&N equivalent of the 1042 is an HP-1007.

NAPA 1042 - Cross reference oil filters

The size is listed as 3.80" long & 3.00" in diameter. Also has a nut on the end. 

https://www.summitracing.com/parts/knn-hp-1007

If there is room for a longer filter, but not wider, a Wix 51522/NAPA 1522 might work. The size is listed as 4.526 x 2.921.

https://www.summitracing.com/parts/..._wHujRvRTRwtx76wSo9pUJQBXY-UsBmxoCjpEQAvD_BwE

The K&N equivalent is an HP-2006. It's listed at 4.78 x 3.00.

https://www.summitracing.com/parts/...MdI4W6X75J3Cu_zytXvf8cECudpVLx8RoCXMAQAvD_BwE


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

More good info *bigD* on the oil filters. Not something I ever considered thinking about in the past, but with many of the filters being made overseas, quality and performance should be a concern in addition to fitment. Always used what the parts counter guy handed me from the catalog or picked out a Fram off the shelf and went with it. With a lot of expense (to me anyway! LOL) going into my 455 build, I want to make sure that the oil filter is not the reason I ever experience oiling problems or an engine failure - 'cause I will be running it hard, its in my nature. :thumbsup: 

I would think that with the smaller/shorter filters that one should change them more often as the amount of square inches of filter material would be less.

I have thought about the remote oil filter systems. Might be easier to do/use with headers. The dual system adds an extra quart of oil. Pro's and con's, as usual, are varied. Read one article that used the Moroso remote set-up and they were also able to plumb in an Accusump unit to enhance the oil system in a road race car. Thinking hard acceleration might be a good reason to use one of these. Accusump by Canton Racing Products

You can also add oil coolers if needed. Just more research to be done, and it may not be justified by the added expense.


----------

